
What is data science? - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/06/what-is-data-science.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Although submitted later, for this submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1398402>

the person submitting it has taken the time to trim the URL of all the crap
that this one has:

    
    
      utm_source=feedburner &
      utm_medium=feed &
      utm_campaign=
        Feed%3A +
        oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom +
        %28O%27Reilly +
        Radar%29
        &
      utm_content=Google+Reader
    

Please, people, trim the URLs and give the duplication detection mechanism a
chance. It would make HN a marginally better place.

Alternatively, please, PG, implement the mechanism I suggested ages ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

It's not perfect, but it would help keep discussions in one place instead of
getting spread over multiple submissions.

